# Legal Services (Affidavit, Document Certification etc.) in Kuwait



## RAtif (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi fellow expats,

Could somebody in Kuwait help me to find Legal Services in Kuwait for Immigration of Australia.

I would like:


Write an Affidavit/Statutory Declaration
Get a list of my legal documents certified that they are genuine

Where do I go?

Thank you.


----------

